

NodeUp:Live - A Node.js Event (live streaming) - cjm
http://nodeup.com/live

======
chucknthem
Can't see much in the video, and all I can hear is a couple drunk people
talking. Not worth voting up, wait for node summit tomorrow instead.

------
Jarred
It's very difficult to see anything -- the video is too pixelated to see
anything besides some color differences.

